
120K Instagrams by Russian election attackers hit 20M Americans - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/01/instagram-election-interference/
======
tmaly
I think it might be really difficult to measure the true impact of these posts
on people.

I for one usually ignore political type posts on social media just like I
ignored banner ads of the 90s

